# Fishing After the Front



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: Earlier this week a late 'Arctic Blast' pushed through the Madeira Beach, Florida area. Strong winds, falling barometer, a lightning display that would put the Northern lights to shame, and temperatures plunging all the way down into the sixties, hit the entire Tampa Bay area. But we remain ready for anything, ready for 'Fishing After the Front:' 

We welcome the Florida's return from a 1/2 day fishing trip. In Florida we love to stay on the water as much as possible. 1/2 day, all day, extended over-night trips, are what we live for:

We all know how important up-to-date data is. Often our FWC is either on the boat withy us, or waiting at the dock to analyze our catch. This is real on the water, meaningful, first hand, data:

The first step in preparing for our overnight trip to the famous Florida Middle Grounds & vicinity is an introduction by Mr. Dylan Hubbard. Dylan lives & breaths fishing; when he talks, people listen:

Tony, just looking at those lively pin fish has us excited. We will put them to good use:

Chef 'Jersey Girl' Tammy, and the Florida's new cruise director, fishing advisor, Mr. John Martin, welcomes 37 excited anglers. This is going to be good!


We will be 'Fishing After the Front.' Only one way to find out how the severe 'Arctic Blast' will affect fishing...join us as we find out together. Let's go!

Beautiful Madeira Beach, Florida is hard to leave, but we are on a mission; a mission to catch fish:

Before hitting our bunks it's Tammy time:

Chef Tammy is much more than our chef...she is our nurse, mother figure, and, along with John Martin, our fishing advisor: 

We are guided by Captain Garett Hubbard. Captain Garett has spent a life time fishing our waters. He is not only one of the best Captains ever, but a dedicated family man:


June is pay back time. With seven months to catch these brutes, we have a great deal to look forward to. 
Mr. Eddie Sumrall:

Mr. Justin Perlow, one of the best:

Fishing out of Mooresville, Indiana, Mr. Nick Richardson. Mr. Richardson traveled 1,013 miles for this over-night trip:

Second Captain, Captain 'Coach' John. We are all very serious about our fishing:

Look at the size of that mangrove snapper:

The mighty red grouper:

It's ARS time. All gags and American reds were properly vented and sent home to fight again:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Sun up! 


Sun up is Chef Tammy Time. Nothing better than 'Jersey Girl's' own 'Southern Tam Slam!' We have been fishing hard most of the night; we are hungry, I mean really hungry:


Thanks Tammy. That was wonderful! Watch out Mr. Amber Jack; we are ready for a fight:


What an honor having Tampa's Ms. Paula Powell fishing with us. This lady, this fisher-lady, can catch the big boys:


Red grouper on parade:

Captain Garett Hubbard, a hands on Captain, shows us how it's done:


The fights continue: 




A 'GAG ATTACK' Fishing out of Glen Ellyn, Illinois, Mr. John Frank. Mr. Frank traveled 1,222 miles to fish our Florida waters. Can our Northern friends catch our Florida Fish? You had better believe it:



Dinner time. In honor of our Northern friends, Chef Tammy has prepared 'Yankee' pot roast. Our Jersey girl has been preparing this special dinner for hours. Only the most tender, flavorful, roast beef, and the freshest new potatoes, are good enough for us and our new Northern friends. Talk about a feast:

As our trip winds down Mr. Eddie Sumrall once again battles the mighty blackfin tuna. Talk about SPEED! Watch long time First Mate, Will, 'attempt' to gaff this speed-demon. Catch the action 5:41 minutes into the video at the end of this report.
TUNA ATTACK:



Before we head home, one last picture:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Welcome home:

Winning the jack pot is the perfect ending for a special trip. 
The winning AJ hit the scales at 28.0 pounds, red grouper 13.6 pounds, and mangrove snapper 6.1 pounds. 

Fishing After the Front was, by our standards, a little slower than normal. Never-the-less, we came home with a catch our new Northern friends, Illinoi's Mr. John Frank, and Indiana's Mr. Nick Richardson, will never forget. Both will be back, back soon and often. After all! This is Florida. 
Catch the action in the short, action packed, video. (click on the Youtube link)

http://youtu.be/r_9pIJZIYMw

Anyone know what this fish is? Hint...it is NOT a scamp grouper. The tail is a good clue:


Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

yellowmouth!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

100% correct! We do not see too many of them on the Middle Grounds. That is the first one I have seen this year.


----------

